# strange game trail pic....



## 26pursuit

my cousins friend caught this thing (allegedly) on his game trail camera...what do you think, photoshop? It looks human-like but I think the arms and legs are too skinny for it to be someone dressed up...its pretty weird though if its real


----------



## SharkFisher

If its real you couldn't pay me a million dollars to go to that stand. I might sound ridiculous but is there anybody that lives around there that might have owned a monkey? Because I am thinking maybe a monkey got loose.


----------



## Pigsdaddy

I'll be the first one to throw it!


----------



## Skinny

My hunting season would be over as soon as that pic hit the screen. Or at least in that part of my hunting world. Wouldnt hunt with fifty miles of there.


----------



## 26pursuit

"it" is in Mississippi...not sure exact location


----------



## FrankwT

that pic is on every hunting forum I am on, that guy gets around!


----------



## jim t

Cool trick...

Jim


----------



## ess5566

Hmmm


----------



## Collard

Oh yeh, that's real. Those things live everywhere. So real ....gsh that's scary.


----------



## skullmount1988

id like to hunt that thing it would look good hangin on the wall next to my deer


----------



## flappininthebreeze

Shoot it, skin it, butcher it, cook it, serve it. If it tastes like chicken, it's chicken.


----------



## 26pursuit

yep just found this on another site...I figured it was just being passed around

http://www.wesh.com/news/26086770/detail.html


----------



## hogdogs

http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?p=4350977#post4350977


----------



## djbradley

Haha Reminds me of this video...


----------



## HisName

Looks like my Cousin Chip , haven't seen him in years.

My uncle worked the night shift at the Birmingham Zoo .

a lot of strange things and well

we don't talk much about that


----------



## captjimV.A.S

same thing was on that mystery TV show where they try to see if it is real or not.


----------



## Clayjunky

add ten more pounds and that's my ex-wife....


----------



## Garbo

Dang.


----------



## SAWMAN

Hey, give the guy a break. Did ya'll see that Mel Gibson movie,"SIGNS" ???
That was real, so why couldn't this be ??? ----SAWMAN


----------



## PensacolaEd

Is it just me or does it look like it's wearing a Spiderman suit?


----------



## jdrph270

its funny that it knows to look exactly where the camara is when the pic snapped. Maybe some left over halloween.


----------



## tyler0421

Damn look there's two of them in this one! Haha

http://www.qdmaforums.com/showthread.php?t=38084


----------



## ess5566

Wierd Shit. What does this boil down to?


----------



## sniper

its from a horror movie coming out called 'Super 8' about the movement of aliens and a wreck and them getting out. Looks like a good movie. 
Here's the read.
http://www.movieweb.com/news/NEr7CY5VrfcYuA

You can all go back to walking in the woods at night now without holding on to each other like a couple school girls. :no:


----------



## ess5566

sniper said:


> its from a horror movie coming out called 'Super 8' about the movement of aliens and a wreck and them getting out. Looks like a good movie.
> Here's the read.
> http://www.movieweb.com/news/NEr7CY5VrfcYuA
> 
> You can all go back to walking in the woods an night now without holding on to each other like a couple school girls. :no:


 :laughing:


----------



## Caseylowery29

sniper said:


> its from a horror movie coming out called 'Super 8' about the movement of aliens and a wreck and them getting out. Looks like a good movie.
> Here's the read.
> http://www.movieweb.com/news/NEr7CY5VrfcYuA
> 
> You can all go back to walking in the woods at night now without holding on to each other like a couple school girls. :no:


hahaha thats hilarious :laughing:


----------



## pacsman

sniper said:


> its from a horror movie coming out called 'Super 8' about the movement of aliens and a wreck and them getting out. Looks like a good movie.
> Here's the read.
> http://www.movieweb.com/news/NEr7CY5VrfcYuA
> 
> You can all go back to walking in the woods at night now without holding on to each other like a couple school girls. :no:


Thank you for clearing that up. It took me a couple of years to get that Blair witch crap out of my head. It really messed up my morning hunts. All I needed was to add this space/monkey/flesh eating zombie into the mix.


----------



## Borty

Skunk ape????


----------



## Joerob5

It's a chupacabra!


----------



## jks0007

pacsman said:


> Thank you for clearing that up. It took me a couple of years to get that Blair witch crap out of my head. It really messed up my morning hunts. All I needed was to add this space/monkey/flesh eating zombie into the mix.


 
Heard that man...back when I was a kid I HATED halloween...still don't like it all that much...except that now the girl's outfits cover less and less:thumbsup:

But man the last thing I need in my mind when I'm walkin in the dark is that picture.


----------



## Jason

I've got 1 behind the house.......


----------



## jdrph270

Bigfoot is still out there somewhere. just think of him instead. LOL


----------



## USMCPayne

why are all of you saying your hunting in that area would be done for the season? you're carrying a gun.....

and if you're like me, you're carrying a side arm as well "just in case". haha this would be one of those "just in case" moments.


----------



## K-Bill

in case of what? the kid in the halloween costume being bored again?


----------



## USMCPayne

in case chupacabra attacks! hahaha


----------



## krell491

skullmount1988 said:


> id like to hunt that thing it would look good hangin on the wall next to my deer


:thumbup:ill use my bow


----------



## IM4MOPAR

A jaw-poppin' yetti with foul breath messin' up my huntin' area and tyin knots in my pull up rope when i leave, hahahahaha!!!!!


----------

